# help me pick my 5.25 stage



## sdiesel (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm going to replace the Infinity Reference 5 1/4 fronts I currently have. I'm running them off a Soundstream Reference 500s in a 2001 Buick Regal. I also run a JL 500/1 and 12" Memphis m3. 

I'm considering these by polk
Amazon.com: Polk Audio DB5251 5.25-Inch 2-Way Component System (Single, Silver): DependableResource

and these by massive audio
Massive Audio CK 5III (CK5III) 5.25" 2-Way CK Stage III Speakers

other suggestions would also be appreciated.


----------



## sdiesel (Jan 31, 2012)

ck 5ii on the way!


----------



## carter1010 (Sep 20, 2009)

JBL Power series are excellent and right in your budget as well.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

sdiesel said:


> I'm going to replace the Infinity Reference 5 1/4 fronts I currently have. I'm running them off a Soundstream Reference 500s in a 2001 Buick Regal. I also run a JL 500/1 and *12" Memphis m3*.
> 
> .................


gotta love the road cone orange on those things!


----------

